# Starters DJ bike???



## Nix (Dec 15, 2013)

I am a 15 year old boy from Croatia and I would like to get your opinion on the following subject. Well I'm new to the DJ community and I currently don't have a bike and I would like to purchase the Specialized p.1 street 2013 and I'm wondering if it is appropriate for a DJ start bike. Note that I have some experience and I would like to get everyone's opinion just to see what you think about my choices. I would also love to see your opinion on trails I can make(I live next to a forest). P.S please suggest me anything about starting the DJ life.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Nix - welcome to MTBR forums. There is a dedicated forum for discussing DJ and you will get more replies on your bike choice over there:

Urban/DJ/Park

If you want opinion on trails, you'll have to post more information about your forest, the type of trails you would like to build and maybe some photos of the area you want to build in. Otherwise it is impossible for us to help.


----------

